# Frenchie's Gym Brooklyn



## BigBob (Oct 30, 2014)

I rather pay 30 bucks than go to planet fitness. But Williamsburg has changed a lot in the past 15-20 years. A lot of hipsters and yuppies. Its a good story.

Frenchie


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 31, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I rather pay 30 bucks than go to planet fitness. But Williamsburg has changed a lot in the past 15-20 years. A lot of hipsters and yuppies. Its a good story.
> 
> Frenchie



I imagine your gym has been around for awhile? I love old school gyms.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 31, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I imagine your gym has been around for awhile? I love old school gyms.


New Yorkers are always trying to be trendy. Its getting harder to find a real gym. But you can't stop progress.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 8, 2014)

You go there bigbob?  Looks cool


----------



## BigBob (Nov 8, 2014)

No I've been there. I go to some retro gym. It serves its purpose and I scare the little ones


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trendy gyms are not progress,  it's actually quite the opposite.  But if you find a private,  well-equipped gym for under $50/month that's pretty damn good.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 20, 2014)

The local planet fitness was advertising their 10 dollar a month gym they just opened this month as a "gym-timidation free zone" and some crap about not having intimidating meatheads around.  I get tickled every time I hear their ad on the radio, because I lift weights to look intimidating.  Anyways, that's a good article and I doubt that Planet Fitness is going to make much of a difference to his gym... Completely different clientele


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 20, 2014)

I just re-read the article. I'd pay $50 a mth just to work out at this place. I tired to lift once at Planet Fitness and couldn't even complete my workout. What a joke.


----------

